# Emonda SL8 RED Tire Clearance



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

FYI!

I just mounted a pair of Vredestein Senso All Weather 25's and they fit perfectly with room to spare on my SL8 RED. See pics!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's awesome you found some 25's that fit for the front SRAM brake caliper. My problem was I couldn't fit a Continental Gator Hardshell 25's on my front due to rubbing tire. 

I'm very happy that I ended up going Shimano DA as I originally planned. So it all worked out for me in the end. The Emonda is a great bike to ride. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> That's awesome you found some 25's that fit for the front SRAM brake caliper. My problem was I couldn't fit a Continental Gator Hardshell 25's on my front due to rubbing tire.
> 
> I'm very happy that I ended up going Shimano DA as I originally planned. So it all worked out for me in the end. The Emonda is a great bike to ride. It's a lot of fun.


Really? There is a lot of room left on my front caliper. These Vredestein 25's are about the sam size as some Schwalbe 25's I also have. So the Continental 25's must be close to 28 in size for them to not have plenty of clearance. Is your caliper identical to the one on my bike?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> Really? There is a lot of room left on my front caliper. These Vredestein 25's are about the sam size as some Schwalbe 25's I also have. So the Continental 25's must be close to 28 in size for them to not have plenty of clearance. Is your caliper identical to the one on my bike?


Couldn't fit my Conti's 25's Hard-shells on with the front tire rubbing the upper arch brake caliper. Ever since switching to DA I can run any size tire upfront with any wheel I want. SRAM Red 22 is nice stuff too. I like both. After many miles with Shimano DA I'm loving it.


----------

